# OBERON NEEDS YOUR HELP ASAP



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Don from Oberon called me this morning, they are doing the covers but are talking about doing away with  the little mini slot for the SD card (since we don't need it on the K2) he wanted to know if there was something they should add.. he mentioned he thought just the business card holder would be fine but wanted to get feedback from you guys.. but I need it ASAP I only have a four and  a half hour window since he wants to get started.. order the dyes.. etc.. can you give me your feeback as soon as you get this.. 

He wants to make sure the covers are perfect


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

something for earphones?


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

I would say that either a pouch for Biz cards would be one of the best ideas.  Although I don't have a current Oberon so I have nothing to compare it to other than images.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I personally don't need the slot. It would be okay with me if they didn't have it.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have slipped the ear phones behind the leather on the left, since you want the front to lay flat to the kindle, did you have a particular idea on mine


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

No, I don't have my cover yet.  And so I  didn't know that they would fit there.  sounds like that would work to me


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

I would say that there is no need for an SD card. Not a current Oberon owner, but I am definitely interested in it.

Also, while you are talking to them, you should let them know that there is a LOT of interest in an Oberon with hinges.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking at my current cover, I think they could easily leave the piece of leather on the inside of the cover - just have it be a uniform height and pull the middle stitches.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

andrea

you mean at the spine to slip in head phones? Also we talked about the hinges and due to the way the leather is tooled and that the hinge appears to be a patent product he may not be able to do much with that.. but I will mention it to him


----------



## lostknitter (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't think the holder for the SD card is necessary, but am glad they are keeping the business card holder.
Jeni


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Not really.  On my current cover, there is a piece of leather on the inside of the front cover at the bottom.  The left part is at least 3/4 of the width.  Then there is a seam that fors the SD card pocket.
They could just leave that piece of leather in there and take out the seam that forms the SD pocket.
Or they could take it out all together.
People were asking about the thickness of the Oberon covers since the K2 is so slim.  So there really isn't a NEED to have anything on the cover except the pad to protect the screen.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

for me I like the business card holder.. I use it and if my kindle is lost I am stupid enough to think some kind soul will find my card so I do want them to keep that part in.  but I agree with you on the SD pocket.. that can go


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

No sd card slot needed. I hope they will keep the inside flap/pockets as they are now, that's where I stick my hand in from the left to hold the K1. I would want to do the same with K2. I am talking about the flaps where the sheets of stiff material are in to keep the cover stiff.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Atuna

I am ON that one , I know exactly what you mean I love those.. I slip my hand in them when I read all the time


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am glad you knew what I meant lol. Reading it again I don't make much sense.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Patrizia are they looking to implement the hinges, I just found out M-Edge are doing them and corners, so they must not be hard.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I JUST got off the phone with Don and he said he didn't think they would do the hinges for a number of reasons.. the first one being the few people that all ready have them seem to still be using velcro to secure the kindle on the cover even with the hinges..also due to the weight of the covers they don't want to add more.. they want to streamline them a bit more and take the bulk out of the middle. 

Not to mention since they are not a huge company to get them would be a larger cost then someone like a mass producer like Medge has which means it would jack up consumer costs.  I also notice many of the Medge covers do not have the hinges, maybe they have two types.. also none of the others like the cole hahns seem to have this either.. I think its a nice feature but reading that people are still putting velcro on it with the hinge does not seem to make sense to me.  I have one on order since I know my oberon wont arrive for several weeks so I will have to look at it. But as of now its not cost effective. IF that changes I will let you know ASAP


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Velcro Velcro Velcro please!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

No worries.. Velcro is a done deal!!!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> they want to streamline them a bit more and take the bulk out of the middle.


This is what I am hoping for.....


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

Patrizia,

sent you an email


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

we talked about that as well.. which is why he wants to make the spine a bit tighter and though they can't make the leather lighter per say it is smaller then the journal he told me and of course a little longer , but even taking some of that spine out should decrease the weight


----------



## Simplemines (Feb 21, 2009)

Ask him why we can't see each of the designs in each of the colors offered. I find that to be THE most annoying thing about that site! Esp. with their no return policy.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I personally do not like the hinges.  We will be sending hubby's Amazon cover back.  Why they did not learn from the first cover that we don't like the Kindle flopping around in there is beyond me.  I just want Oberon to make a cover with corners for the K2.  I do not like Velcro stuck all over my device and have no need for any pockets other than the vertical flap pockets which are perfect for sliding your hand in to hold while reading.  Otherwise, I don't want to store anything in my Kindle cover...it just looks cluttered to me.  I did send Oberon an email asking them to add a horse cover for horse lovers and got back a negative. Oh well, he will just have to choose one of the others, as long as it has four corners and holds the Kindle securely.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Business card slot please!   Since now I actually have some to use...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Molly

Don agrees with you.... here is what he told me (he disliked them for the same reason)

Okay regarding hinges.. 

JUST got off the phone and here is what we have, Don, the chief designer for these cases says hinges are a no go for several reasons.. first of all there is a copyright issue which means in order to get the attachments they have to throw out big $$$$ which in turn would jack up the cost of the cases.. He also feels that in time with the plastic they are not going to be a long term solution and he thinks (as an engineer) they may have problems down the road.. he is not against them but for their product they don't feel it is a good match.

IF you own one you know what I mean.. they are a work of art and a metal hinge in the middle would not work well and of course add to the weight.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't know if I missed the window, but some type of pocket would be nice.  Business card size.  I don't use business cards, but a pocket that size would come in handy for me.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

The reason I haven't ordered one yet is because of the complaints that the felt lining picks up just about everything.  Any way of adjusting this?

Also, I have an M-Edge light.  It might be nice to incorporate a slot for that either on the front or the back.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I definitely would not want hinges on my Oberon, much too beautiful for that. I do place business cards in my cover and would like some type of slot or pocket. Patrizia have they received their K 2 yet? Are they making our covers yet? I ordered two and can't wait!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

no problem a card slot is a done deal.. what I think is going to happen... same cover.. no SD slot.. sreamlined middle and longer of course.. velcro and corners are the options along with two colors for each one 

Simplemines

It has to do with the website, they just redesigned it and its a RAM issue and some other cost issue.. you can find the colors with the journals on other designs but they were not able to add this feature YET it may come out down the road but they just added the duel color options yesterday.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> no problem a card slot is a done deal.. what I think is going to happen... same cover.. no SD slot.. sreamlined middle and longer of course.. velcro and corners are the options along with two colors for each one


That works for me. As much as I like my Amazon cover (I still can't believe I'm saying that..I hated the first one) and don't need to add velcro or anything. I can't wait for my Oberon. I'm also happy they've added a color choice..There are a couple I may end up getting down the road.

I'm also looking forward to seeing how much they streamline it.

Thanks Patrizia!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

stargazer

Oberon does not have a felt lining.. it is leather


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia, I think stargazer was talking about the wool.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

?? it does not have wool either


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> ?? it does not have wool either


I think they are talking about the piece on the front cover that is there to protect the screen when you close the cover. It is courser than felt and it does have a tendency to catch fuzzies and lint.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

According to Oberon's website it's 100% wool felt

From a product description (River Garden, just because it was the first I clicked on):

Oberon Kindle cover construction notes: Image wraps around cover. Double click for image of spread cover. *Corner straps or industrial quality Velcro strips provide 'shake & drop proof' security. *Custom leather cover easily folds & stays open. *Stiff enough for reading light attachment. *Easy to grip & read without touching the Kindle itself. **100% wool felt LED screen protector. * *2 large side pockets. Business or ID info pocket plus small pocket for memory card. * 2nd elastic band closure included.

The fuzzy stuff above the sd card slot/business card holder.

It does catch a lot of cat hair, but I just use a lint brush. I've got several cats so it's 2nd nature to me.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

OHHHH that thing.. sorry I had to look at it again to see what you were talking about.. mine never gets the fuzzies though but I only have it open when I am reading.. I have three cats though.. so far I have been lucky but when its not being read I have it zipped into my lightwedge case which is probably why I dont have the issue..which reminds me my black cat hair needs to come off my white dining room chairs ASAP.. LOL


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm OK with no sd slot, it doesn't make any sense with K2 anyway.  I wouldn't put headphones in there because I'd be afraid of scratching the screen/keyboard.  Its great that they're 'streamlining' the spine, but I'm hoping that the outer three edges are a bit bigger so in the event of an accidental edge drop there is some chance the Oberon will absorb a bit of the impact rather than the K2.

Patrizia - are they putting in 4 leather corners, or 3 corners and a bungee?  If they're putting in a bungee, is it still on the outer corner or are they considering moving it to an inside corner?  Sorry for the questions.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> OHHHH that thing.. sorry I had to look at it again to see what you were talking about.. mine never gets the fuzzies though but I only have it open when I am reading.. I have three cats though.. so far I have been lucky but when its not being read I have it zipped into my lightwedge case which is probably why I dont have the issue..which reminds me my black cat hair needs to come off my white dining room chairs ASAP.. LOL


LOL! I don't notice it much either anymore...It's just with 5 cats, 2 dogs, and 4 kids...I need to buy stock in lint brushes.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOl I have three cats.. but one who only sheds twice a year (maine ****) two dogs that are bichons so they are non shedders and the smallest black cat who sheds enough for all of them..I have mostly white rugs and furniture that has become a nightmare with Catzilla lately.. I had no idea .. the siamese is blonde like me and short haired so you only see it on the black stuff..LOL.. but yeah I am sitting here looking at the chairs and there is black cat hair all over them!!!  I just cleaned them yesterday

Dawn
Not sure I... think they are doing them the same way they did the K1.. both mine are velcro so I can't answer how those were done but I am sure someone here has a K1 with corners


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Patrizia,

Can they add a small button/bump to keep the cover from pressing on the scroll wheel/5-way?

One of the first things I do is add a little rubber bumper on any cover I buy for my old Kindle and Leslie posted that the covers can press the 5-way too.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I always put mine to sleep before I shut the cover so I am not sure what you mean exactly I would thing anything that  would press against it would cause it to move.. can you elaborate


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Okay regarding hinges..
> 
> JUST got off the phone and here is what we have, Don, the chief designer for these cases says hinges are a no go for several reasons.. first of all there is a copyright issue which means in order to get the attachments they have to throw out big $$$$ which in turn would jack up the cost of the cases.. He also feels that in time with the plastic they are not going to be a long term solution and he thinks (as an engineer) they may have problems down the road.. he is not against them but for their product they don't feel it is a good match.


I agree about the hinges. I wouldn't want to have the Kindle flopping around in there. I had a Sony and didn't care for that at all. Plus, as many of you know, it seems like a great idea but on the Sony's, they ended up popping out over time. Why take the chance on such a nice piece as the Oberon?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I passed your note to Don, It is nice to see someone who had experience with them.  I can't speak to that issue directly but I can say I did order the amazon cover to get me through but it is going back


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I always put mine to sleep before I shut the cover so I am not sure what you mean exactly I would thing anything that would press against it would cause it to move.. can you elaborate


The cover can press on the scroll button / 5 way and cause it to click. Press your cover and you'll see what i mean.

I stuck a rubber bumper on my cover so that it won't press on the button causing it to click.

Here is two pics with what i'm talking about:


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to respectively disagree about the hinges.  Although I like them on the amazon cover, I would not want them on the Oberon cover.  I just received my k2 and the amazon cover and immediately put the k2 in the cover.  the hinge on my cover needs to be physically moved back and forth to insert and take out the k2.  i was expecting it to be spring loaded but it is not.  I suspect that this functionality would deteriorate over time and i would not like to have to replace my oberon or send it back to get the hinges fixed...i'm all for corners...i have them on my k1 cover and they work great...allow me to have a skin and not have to put velcro on the k or the skin and they stay out of the way and hold the k in tightly...that's my vote...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> The cover can press on the scroll button / 5 way and cause it to click. Press your cover and you'll see what i mean.
> 
> I stuck a rubber bumper on my cover so that it won't press on the button causing it to click.
> 
> Here is two pics with what i'm talking about:


But if the Kindle is asleep, why would you need to worry about the stick/wheel being pressed down? It may click, but doesn't do anything if it's asleep. I've had my Kindles for almost a year and have never had to worry about bumpers for the covers.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Trekker said:


> Well, my point was to make a version with the hinges. They can make one with velcro, one with straps and one with hinges.


sure...sounds great to me  i think the more the merrier...just as long as I can still get the one with the corners...


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Well, my point was to make a version with the hinges. They can make one with velcro, one with straps and one with hinges.


They would need a brisk market for them (they'd have to get the hardware in bulk and not at much of a discount) and people willing to pay a _premium_ for them since they would be definitely more expensive to make. It's not reasonable economically unless they have those two items.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

pawlaw said:


> sure...sounds great to me  i think the more the merrier...just as long as I can still get the one with the corners...


they've already said they are not going to make one with hinges though.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Trekker said:


> As far as a business card slot, what's the point? I don't see how business cards and reading go together.


To give you an example of when a business card holder (or even used as a credit card or key card holder) would be very nice. I travel quite a bit. People often sit next to me and start conversations (I guess I just look friendly). I expect that to happen even more now with the Kindle. I'm a travel agent, and people often ask for my card, even if I'm just sitting somewhere reading. Also, when I'm traveling, I might want to go down to the pool or a park or similar with my Kindle, and need to take my key card with me for my room/cabin.

For me, a business card slot is absolutely essential. It would be a deal killer for me if they eliminate that. But no need with this model for a memory card slot.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

kari said:


> they've already said they are not going to make one with hinges though.


Yes, I think I read that somewhere...I can't wait to see my new forest k2 cover!!! it's the one remaining fern item that i have yet to receive...and goodness knows, i HAVE to HAVE the whole set! [Hi, I'm Lee Ann and I'm OCD...Hiiiiiii Leeee Annnnn]


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I wish the Oberon had a pocket to hold the M-Edge eLuminator light.  If it had one for the K1, I would've bought an Oberon instead.  But don't know if there are copyright issues in adding one.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> No worries.. Velcro is a done deal!!!


]

Jumps up and down, for joy!
Thank you!
xoxo


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

> luvmy4brats -
> 
> But if the Kindle is asleep, why would you need to worry about the stick/wheel being pressed down? It may click, but doesn't do anything if it's asleep. I've had my Kindles for almost a year and have never had to worry about bumpers for the covers.


You don't think excessive clicking thw button could cause it to wear out faster? That was my yhought.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

With as much as I click around on websites and such...I haven't had any issues. It's designed to be clicked, just like a computer mouse  It still gets clicked less than the page turn buttons (and on the K1 I felt those were far less sturdy)


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> With as much as I click around on websites and such...I haven't had any issues. It's designed to be clicked, just like a computer mouse  It still gets clicked less than the page turn buttons (and on the K1 I felt those were far less sturdy)


hmmm - you have a point....


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

if there is no reason to get to the back. if the corners are holding it. I would like to see the stretchy one to be on the inside. the weakest corner in the safer point. I have not seen corners or my K2 yet so take my suggestion or not.
Sylvia


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

wilsondm2 said:


> hmmm - you have a point....





Trekker said:


> They DID learn from the K1 cover, which was a joke at best. I would be embarrassed to admit to that lousy design. The K2 cover with it's hinge system is a hundred times better. Holds the kindle securely with no chance of it falling out. I don't really understand what you mean by "flopping around." Mine doesn't flop at all.


The Kindle 2 is not secured to the right side of the Amazon cover. It leaves some play...flopping around on the right side. I believe the "hinges" and slots they fit in on the Kindle 2 could become a stress or weak point on the cover bending or breaking after time. I have seen that people are already adding Velcro to the right side to secure it. I do not care to put Velcro on my Kindle. I want a cover with leather corners like on my Kindle 1 Oberon Butterfly cover. I gave my opinion in case someone is considering which cover to order and would like information before ordering. That is why there are a variety of covers to choose from...so everyone can choose the one that pleases them.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> The Kindle 2 is not secured to the right side of the Amazon cover. It leaves some play...flopping around on the right side. I believe the "hinges" and slots they fit in on the Kindle 2 could become a stress or weak point on the cover bending or breaking after time. I have seen that people are already adding Velcro to the right side to secure it. I do not care to put Velcro on my Kindle. I want a cover with leather corners like on my Kindle 1 Oberon Butterfly cover. I gave my opinion in case someone is considering which cover to order and would like information before ordering. That is why there are a variety of covers to choose from...so everyone can choose the one that pleases them.


I agree that the Amazon cover does not secure the right side of the K2, but I don't know that I would characterize the result as flopping as that implies, at least in my opinion, more movement than actually exists. Unless the hinges stop working in the future, whichever case I use will have the hinge feature as I love that it keeps my K2 secure while not requiring any velcro or visible straps.

I haven't used or seen an Oberon in person and was hoping to buy a case from them once my K2 arrived, but it sounds like they won't be offering a hinge case. I am disappointed, but I understand their need to make a good business decision.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> The Kindle 2 is not secured to the right side of the Amazon cover.


Time for another piece of Velcro?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I can understand why Oberon wouldn't take on the expense of that hinge.  There is nothing to stop Amazon from bringing out a K3 that is "just a tiny bit different in size""  And "a different layout"  or "a different hinge configuration.    I guess that sells more new covers for Amazoin or for a company that is larger or "in" with Amazon, but the Oberon covers are investments.

Niow if they'd just make them in Gingko!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

sylvia said:


> if there is no reason to get to the back. if the corners are holding it. I would like to see the stretchy one to be on the inside. the weakest corner in the safer point.


This is exactly what I was thinking. I'd prefer the strongest corners to be on the outside.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I also like the idea of the stretchy corner to be on the inside.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I also like the idea of the stretchy corner to be on the inside.


Me too, me too! Seems to make good sense - I hope they will consider it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I really want them to keep the SD card slot. I carry my books on an SD card wherever I go and only load a few at a time on my Kindle via USB and my laptop. I don't put the SD card in the Kindle to avoid too many pages on the Home screen. I would be disappointed if there were no SD pocket. Sorry, Patrizia, I don't know when you first posted this as I am posting from the hospital on my Blackberry and dates and times are not shown on the posts. Hope it's not too late to register my opinion.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

DD said:


> I really want them to keep the SD card slot. I carry my books on an SD card wherever I go and only load a few at a time on my Kindle via USB and my laptop.


I think it's only for the Kindle II that they were going to remove it?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, I'm buying my first Oberon for the Kindle 2. Now I'm a little worried that I pre-ordered it before Oberon had their design finalized.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

DD said:


> I really want them to keep the SD card slot. I carry my books on an SD card wherever I go and only load a few at a time on my Kindle via USB and my laptop. I don't put the SD card in the Kindle to avoid too many pages on the Home screen. I would be disappointed if there were no SD pocket.


Could you store the books directly on the laptop? Or are you not allowed to put files on it (I know for some this is an issue)?

You wouldn't be able to put the SD card in the Kindle 2 anyway because it no longer has an SD card slot.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Yes, I'm buying my first Oberon for the Kindle 2. Now I'm a little worried that I pre-ordered it before Oberon had their design finalized.


DD, I think you should email them to see if they changed anything.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

DD said:


> Yes, I'm buying my first Oberon for the Kindle 2. Now I'm a little worried that I pre-ordered it before Oberon had their design finalized.


They didn't have a Kindle until they were launched to the public so they couldn't have had the fine details nailed down until they got one.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

They are more than likely going to keep some kind of pocket there so certainly you will have a place to store an SD card.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, I know the K2 doesn't have an internal SD card slot but, as I explained, I carry my books on an SD card wherever I go and only load a few at a time on my Kindle via USB and my laptop. I don't put the SD card in the Kindle to avoid too many pages on the Home screen. So, a slot in my cover would still be very useful to me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD, You use the laptop though. Why don't you just create a folder on your desktop for your Kindle Books. Doesn't take up much memory and one less thing you need to worry about losing? Then you don't need an SD card at all. Or instead of an SD card, you could get one of those flash drives on a keychain or something...

Just a thought. Hope the morphine helped.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, luv! Well, I don't always travel with my laptop if I'm going somewhere like a relative's home where I can borrow a PC but, you're right, I do have a flash drive and that would work. Thanks for the suggestion. I guess the morphine was making me not think straight.  only had 2 doses. They switched me to liquid Loritab during the night. Can only have liquids or IV meds right now. Haven't had any food since last Sunday but doing OK with liquids. Hope doc let's me go home today. DH is going to have to bring K2 to me if I can't go to it!


----------



## kindle mom (Nov 2, 2008)

i hope patrizia logs in here and gives us the final thoughts from don on our suggestions...i, too, just got the k2 and i like the idea of the bungee being on the inside corner as well. now that there's no need to get to the whispernet switch on the back, it makes perfect sense to me...maybe there's another reason to leave it on the outside edge, but i can't think of one. i'm wanting to place my pre-order for the creekbed maple, but i'm afraid like DD said that i may miss out on design changes if i pull the trigger too soon....

thoughts patrizia, where are you? we need your feedback...by the way, k2 is so sleek, very cool looking...so far, so good, but i'm keeping it in the box til i decide on a cover. so afraid of him being naked and dropped. gotta skip over to warranty thread now. can't decide on that either.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would sure like to see the Oberon Jacket with the new hinge.
As I understand their products, they are heavy leather to start with so the hingle should not add noticeable weight.
And the cost is already in the luxury category, so if they added further cost for a little company to provide the hinge it would be ok with me.  Is an Oberon buyer really pinching pennies?
The leather for the SD (or business card) slot would probably weigh as much as the hinge.
I think pockets are a neat idea - a slot for the add-on light like M-edge provides would be nice too.
But just a good Jacket would be fine - but I really wan the hinge - safety.
I do not find the need for extra straps with the hinge.  I was concerned enough abou this that when I ordered my K2 I was not going to get a jacket at all for fear that none of the methods would work.  The Kindle is expensive and even the extra insurance will only replace it once if it is dropped.  So the hinge is really nice.
The standard Jacket is so nicely padded and functional that only the beauty of the tooled Oberon cases would tempt me to spend more money.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

While I would like the hinge, too, it sounded pretty definite from what Patrizia said in this thread that Oberon will not be offering it, for a variety of reasons. So, it looks like corners for me. That's okay, I can live with that.

L


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

I wholeheartedly agree about the hinges, and I like the fact that Medge has the hinge with 2 corners.  The added weight is not an issue as they are very small.  And, as much as I am paying for the tooled leather, I do not have a problem paying more for the hinge.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

It is just my opinion, but I suspect whether they offer the hinges would depend on how many people tell Oberon that they want the hinge system.

If enough people ask for them, Oberon might decide they can afford the extra up front costs the hinges would entail.

For myself, I will be perfectly happy with the corner straps.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I would sure like to see the Oberon Jacket with the new hinge.
> As I understand their products, they are heavy leather to start with so the hingle should not add noticeable weight.
> And the cost is already in the luxury category, so if they added further cost for a little company to provide the hinge it would be ok with me. Is an Oberon buyer really pinching pennies?


It's not that. Let's say it m-Edge buys the hinges at $3 wholesale, m-Edge is buying in serious bulk which drops the price but Oberion doesn't have the parallel marketing that m-Edge has so they won't buy in such large quantities so the say the unit-cost goes up to $4 (though it could be more of a ratio -- and I'm just using ballpark figures for the hinges, they may be more or less expensive).

If Oberion could buy in lots of 100, that's $400 wholesale and no big deal. Lots of 1000 is $4,000 which might or might not be. Lots of 5,000 is $20,000. Some manufacturers will only build units in those quantities b/c the setup and tooling time only makes economic sense in those quantities. This means businesses look at large investments that pay off sometimes very slowly.

As a small business owner, you only invest like that when you know you have a reasonable rate of return. If you have 5,000 of these things, how many per year are you going to sell? 5,000? 3,000? 1,000? 500? If you don't want to run red on the option, you have to figure "if I will sell 1,000 this year, I have to charge a $20 premium plus anything additional in manufacturing or tooling" so, sure, if you're gonna shell out $70 you _might_ shell out $95 but that price difference will slow down your sales of the premium.

You can shove that cost into per-unit and jack up all the prices depending on the ratio of hinge to non-hinge your project but then how many people balk at the $100 covers that have two $70 Oberions?

That's greatly simplified, mind you, but I've run a small business before and I can tell you there are times you just slam your head into the wall 'cause you're stuck between "I want to add this to increase revenue" and "but the buy-in cost to do it is fiscally irresponsible."

If they can see enough demand, it _may_ make it cost effective but they'd have to see enough demand up front -- so e-mail them -- although, no matter how much you ask, sometimes the company has it's own reasons for not doing it (tags, folders anyone?)


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^^ VERY well put - great explanation!


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

I would also like to vote for no SD pocket, and stretchy corner cord on the inside upper left corner.  I hope they listen to our suggestions b/c if so I'm set to buy


----------



## wpwj40e (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the tree of life oberon and love it. Very beautiful and perfect for K1. I now have the K2 and have the amazon hinged cover. There really is no "flopping" around unless you are swinging the "book by the cover" so for me I have no "flopping" issues.
I love the hinge. It is very secure and being an engineer by trade can assure that you that anything can "wear" out over time. However - the metal that the hinge attaches too inside the plastic casing is less likely to fail than the leather strips holding corners down in other types of designs.

So I have to take the notion of "mechanical failure points" as another way of saying  - "no, I do not want to do something". The stress of  removing leather (and velcro with glue) is substantially higher than the metal hinging system. I feel both will be secure for the likely life of the product.

My preference is for the hinging system as it is clean, secure, allows the device to be held without fear of any movement due to the stress points and contraction etc of the leather and also allows the device to be held with the cover back without shifting in position.

I would love to order another Oberon cover for my K2 - but want the hinged system. As beautiful as the Oberon covers are - there is a need for function and the hinged system really approaches function and form at the same time. The amazon cover in no way compares to the quality and beauty of the oberon cover - however I will admit to being biased by function first.

So please let the folks at Oberon know that there is a % of the Kindle population that would want hinges and also want the aesthetics and workmanship of the Oberon covers.

Therese


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I also like the idea of the stretchy corner to be on the inside.


Now that I've seen my new Kindle 2, I agree that the stretchy corner makes sense on the inside with the solid leather corner giving more protection on the outside corners. I really wouldn't mind if they were all leather, but I think the stretchy one is necessary for enough give to get the Kindle out if you need to change covers for any reason.

Also, about the hinge. I prefer to keep in simple, especially with this beautiful leather cover. Any mechanical part like the hinge is going to eventually bread or damage the leather cover. Simple long-lasting leather corners seem to fit much better with the Oberon design, in my opinion.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

DD, even without the SD car slot, looking at my cover, you can easily put your SD card/cards into the business card slot instead. Mine is pretty tight and just put my SD card in there and it is not going anywhere.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Now that I've seen my new Kindle 2, I agree that the stretchy corner makes sense on the inside with the solid leather corner giving more protection on the outside corners. I really wouldn't mind if they were all leather, but I think the stretchy one is necessary for enought give to get the Kindle out if you need to change covers for any reason.
> 
> Also, about the hinge. I prefer to keep in simple, especially with this beautiful leather cover. Any mechanical part like the hinge is going to eventually bread or damage the leather cover. Simple long-lasting leather corners seem to fit much better with the Oberon design, in my opinion.


I agree with you DD, don't want hinges on an Oberon. I think it would take away from the craftmanship and eventually cause problems with the leather.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Atunah said:


> DD, even without the SD car slot, looking at my cover, you can easily put your SD card/cards into the business card slot instead. Mine is pretty tight and just put my SD card in there and it is not going anywhere.


Good to know, Atunah! Thanks.


----------

